# Grace and Glory (Vos sermons)



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 10, 2018)

I have noticed that many editions of Vos' Grace and Glory sermons contain about 6 sermons. However I noticed that the 1994 Banner of Truth edition (now out of print) is about double the size and appears to be an expanded edition. Did the Banner edition add extra sermons? Is it worth looking for a expanded edition? If so, does anyone know where one can get this for a reasonable price. Amazon and Abe Books sell second hand copies but their listings sell them for well over US $100! I live in New Zealand so sensitive to extra exchange rate and postal costs.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 10, 2018)

I just checked my Banner edition of _Grace and Glory_, and it contains 15 sermons as opposed to 6.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ADKing (Oct 11, 2018)

It is definitely worth having the Banner of Truth edition if you can find it at a reasonable enough price. Used copies tend to be very expensive. You can also read many of the additional Vos sermons online here: http://www.kerux.com/Author.asp?id=1

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 14, 2018)

Stephen, I have started reading these sermons now thanks to your prompting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

